# Barking Mayhem 2009 GSD Rally & Companion Dog Show



## BarkingMayhem (Feb 26, 2009)

GSD Rally & Companion Dog Show

4th May 2009 (bank hol monday) Gravely Near Stevenage Herts (just off the A1)

For full details visit the website Barking Mayhem Dog Show

Trade stall pitches still available


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Sounds as if that will be a great doggie day out, unfortunately too far for me


----------



## Tanya (Feb 13, 2009)

Im coming to that one 
Im taking the girlies with me :biggrin:


----------

